# wet basement...Hollow baseboard?



## denwbaseball (Mar 15, 2010)

New to the forum so hello everyone!
I have a wet basement I get seepage from where the walls meet the floors not a ton of water but enough to aggrivaite me. Me and my wife are wanting to sell our house soon and are looking for cost effective ways to get our basement dry and we came across beaver basement systems. http://www.basementwaterproof.com/
Which is just a hollow baseboard that is sealed to the floor then it collects the water and carries it to the sump pump. Does anyone know how well this product works?
I've tried all the other stuff slopping, gutters, ect.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

*try here...*

I was just viewing this from the archives this morning since, I too, had a flood over the weekend. This may be of help but make sure you read all the threads (pics too)

Dave

http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/crossroads-my-basement-project-waterproofing-help-needed-60290/


----------

